# Logitech Cordless Desktop Optical



## znysk (4. April 2002)

Die Maus in dem Cordless Desktop Optical-Set(Cordless MouseMan Optical) gibts ne Zusatztaste. Für diese gibt es nur ne beschrenkte Liste von Aktivitäten, aber es gibt nicht die Möglichkeit nen Programm zu starten, gibs da irgendeine Möglichkeit, das hinzukriegen, 

DANKE im Voraus


----------

